# Sure-Sill



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Alan said:


> Has anyone used this product before? Seems pretty neat. Probably a little nicer looking than bent up metal head flashings, and not as sharp on the ends either.
> 
> Just wondering if this is something worth looking into or if I should just skip it.
> 
> TYIA


Not sure how I missed including the link. I am tired I guess. 

http://suresill.com/home.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use them under all exterior doors when installing new and when the door was installed wrong in the first place with no flashing and the subflooring is all rotted out.
My local lumber yard stocks this brand. Same idea.

http://jamsill.com/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good idea but I think the sloped part is a bit overkill and you will have to re-size some of your window/door selections.

Nothing that can be done with Jambsill or flexible flashing tape.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

iv'e seen some rotten subfloors under exterior doors in my time..the majority by far have been fine...no real point..just an observation


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Tom Struble said:


> iv'e seen some rotten subfloors under exterior doors in my time..the majority by far have been fine...no real point..just an observation


I hear you.... i'd probably use some self adhesive flashing for the door and sill pans anyway. I was mostly interested in the head flashing part of it.

:thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Alan said:


> I hear you.... i'd probably use some self adhesive flashing for the door and sill pans anyway. I was mostly interested in the head flashing part of it.
> 
> :thumbup:


Most people do the drip caps out of the matching color coil stock so as to maintain the look of the home. Doing it out of the white vinyl will somewhat shoehorn the color scheme.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Alan said:


> I hear you.... i'd probably use some self adhesive flashing for the door and sill pans anyway. I was mostly interested in the head flashing part of it.
> 
> :thumbup:


don't get me wrong..now that we have the knowledge and the materials, for what it cost every unit needs the recommended flashing details
but some are in more protected parts of the house than others 

the ones in less protected areas need even more attention like full sloping pans


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Windows on Wash said:


> Most people do the drip caps out of the matching color coil stock so as to maintain the look of the home. Doing it out of the white vinyl will somewhat shoehorn the color scheme.


The windows are going to be white vinyl, and i'm pretty sure that i'm going to be trimming them in white as well, so that won't be an issue for me. I think I read somewhere on the site that the flashing is paintable, but I can't seem to find it now. Maybe it was a dream. 

Next question: Does the flashing always go right on top of the window? I seem to recall seeing it on new homes above the trim. Another dream perhaps....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can put it behind both depending on the design and the onsite coil is paintable but I would just try to get the right color that you want and don't worry about painting it in the future.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Windows on Wash said:


> You can put it behind both depending on the design and the onsite coil is paintable but I would just try to get the right color that you want and don't worry about painting it in the future.


What kind of tools do I need to be able to bend my own head flashing out of coil stock?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sometimes it's best to flash both,windows with tap in type flanges or mulled individual units should be directly flashed on the unit,then on top of the trim as required


----------

